# Happy Monday !!



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

it was cloudy out but its going to be a really nice day here today. sunny and in the 50's , which is very mild for December here in Massachusetts. i'm planning on taking the girls for a nice walk later in the park . 

Ellie and Minnie just got these Bear dresses. thought i'd snap a quick pic so you could see .


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Very cute - love how Ellie is sticking out her tongue


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, those dresses are lovely! I'm glad it's still nice in MA. I know that MA can be nasty - much like Ontario. Enjoy it while it lasts! I know we are thankful for every single day without snow!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

SinisterKisses said:


> Very cute - love how Ellie is sticking out her tongue


thanks Alaina , Ellie does that quite often.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Oh, those dresses are lovely! I'm glad it's still nice in MA. I know that MA can be nasty - much like Ontario. Enjoy it while it lasts! I know we are thankful for every single day without snow!


thanks, i'm very happy with the dresses. I just ordered my other Chi tootsie one too so all three chis can match . they will look really nice layered under a vest type jacket too. 
Last winter, we had the most snow we ever had and the most in the whole USA. it was terrible. I know everyone says they are dreaming of a white Christmas , lol, but, I hope we don't get any at all ever.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The girls look awesome! Ava can't wait to get hers. I'm most excited about the bear dress and fur coat in ivory. 

I totally forgot to order a chihuahua tank. Oh well. I'll wait and see how ss fits Ava. Sometimes in the winter style hoodies ss is too big on Ava. She has an xs Pariero hoodie that is a perfect fit. I'll try it in Brax and if it fits I may get her one and the chi tank if it's available. 

I'm disappointed with Melissa. She told me in the 39th that my ss arrived and she's telling me today that it was missing with the other packages. It's being sent by Fedex as of now. She should've had it directed right to me. Now I'm getting nervous about my ss making it on time. I sure hope it does. But at least we have decided to ship one another's ss at the same time.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Did you see the new LD on Fb? They are calling them pajamas but looks like regular clothes to me. I love all.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> The girls look awesome! Ava can't wait to get hers. I'm most excited about the bear dress and fur coat in ivory.
> 
> I totally forgot to order a chihuahua tank. Oh well. I'll wait and see how ss fits Ava. Sometimes in the winter style hoodies ss is too big on Ava. She has an xs Pariero hoodie that is a perfect fit. I'll try it in Brax and if it fits I may get her one and the chi tank if it's available.
> 
> I'm disappointed with Melissa. She told me in the 39th that my ss arrived and she's telling me today that it was missing with the other packages. It's being sent by Fedex as of now. She should've had it directed right to me. Now I'm getting nervous about my ss making it on time. I sure hope it does. But at least we have decided to ship one another's ss at the same time.


thank you Meoshia ! i'm so happy with the bear dresses. I just had to order Tootsie a bear dress too cause I love it so much. I even want the pink color too but ... I cant go too crazy with ordering... lol. I cant wait to get the ivory fur coats too !! ( one for Minnie and one for Toots ) . 

which Pariero did you order from Melissa ? sorry to hear it was missing :-(. good, its being sent FedEx though , so , it shouldn't be too much longer. 

I heard back from Pariero today and did mention you are waiting to hear and he said he already messaged you... so, you must of heard from them..... 
its probably not too late to order a Chihuahua tank. did you order the bear tunic ? 



Chiluv04 said:


> Did you see the new LD on Fb? They are calling them pajamas but looks like regular clothes to me. I love all.


no, I havnt seen them yet... but I will go look now


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Ellie and Minnie look so cute in their bear dresses, glad your happy with them and they are a great fit. It will be nice to see tootsie in hers too when they are all matching!
Your such a good chi mom!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Did you see the new LD on Fb? They are calling them pajamas but looks like regular clothes to me. I love all.


I love the new ld, the one in the top left of the photo is my fave its adorable im defo going to get one of those. I agree that they arnt like pjs though, I would have millie wear it during the day.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Ellie and Minnie look so cute in their bear dresses, glad your happy with them and they are a great fit. It will be nice to see tootsie in hers too when they are all matching!
> Your such a good chi mom!


thanks Jessica, yes, I cant wait to see Toots in hers too and also I haven't tried layering them over any vests either but I know they will look so cute with a vest over them. they show them on the Pariero site with the bear vest over them but they also will look good layered under many other things too !! 

I really cant wait till Dec 11 to see Millies birthday pics. i'm really excited actually... I know Millie is getting some really nice things and cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> thanks Jessica, yes, I cant wait to see Toots in hers too and also I haven't tried layering them over any vests either but I know they will look so cute with a vest over them. they show them on the Pariero site with the bear vest over them but they also will look good layered under many other things too !!
> 
> I really cant wait till Dec 11 to see Millies birthday pics. i'm really excited actually... I know Millie is getting some really nice things and cant wait to see the pics


its going to be a lovely day, millie is one excited chi haha  I just cant believe its been a whole year!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thank you Meoshia ! i'm so happy with the bear dresses. I just had to order Tootsie a bear dress too cause I love it so much. I even want the pink color too but ... I cant go too crazy with ordering... lol. I cant wait to get the ivory fur coats too !! ( one for Minnie and one for Toots ) .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I did finally hear back. I'm trying not to go too crazy either with ordering. I did spend the $700 with DC. Plus Ava has goodies coming from her ss. Plus I put in an etsy order too. We don't have to have everything. I can't wait to share pics after Christmas. We've all order pretty much the same things. 

I didn't order Pariero from DC. Can't say what I order on here hehe, as its my ss. Looks like there will be quite a delay to ship it. 

Melissa did send my puppy pink SL, I love it!
She also said she has a ton of packages in. Hopefully it's some of our stuff. Like I'd love the croissant cardigan to be one of those packages haha! Mad that Trilly it taking forever.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah, I did finally hear back. I'm trying not to go too crazy either with ordering. I did spend the $700 with DC. Plus Ava has goodies coming from her ss. Plus I put in an etsy order too. We don't have to have everything. I can't wait to share pics after Christmas. We've all order pretty much the same things.
> 
> I didn't order Pariero from DC. Can't say what I order on here hehe, as its my ss. Looks like there will be quite a delay to ship it.
> 
> ...


oh, you know what... I misunderstood your last post on this thread. I thought by when you said she didn't send your SS , I thought you meant the Pariero size SS. I guess I had Pariero on the brain. hahaha. now it makes more sense.... silly me . 

yes, exactly my thoughts. we don't have to have everything . LOL. I think I have enough for a lifetime as it is ... . 
I looked at the LD . love all of them but especially the one with the spaghetti straps. 
glad you love the puppy pink SL collar. I really love it a lot, and so much that I may order another style in the puppy pink also when there is another good sale but not for awhile . i'm thinking the tailbow next time . oh, good. glad she has a ton of packages to mail out. ya, I hope the Trilly dresses are there cause I will not be happy if they arrive after Xmas ... its been over a month since we ordered those


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, you know what... I misunderstood your last post on this thread. I thought by when you said she didn't send your SS , I thought you meant the Pariero size SS. I guess I had Pariero on the brain. hahaha. now it makes more sense.... silly me .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope too, but who knew she would tack on those custom Trilly orders and now that's why we are waiting so long. Why did she do that? Did you order something besides the dress? Maybe someone else ordered some? Or she just wants to have some stock at hand?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I hope too, but who knew she would tack on those custom Trilly orders and now that's why we are waiting so long. Why did she do that? Did you order something besides the dress? Maybe someone else ordered some? Or she just wants to have some stock at hand?


no, I only wanted to order one thing to see how sizing was first . but, I think Lynda ordered that cute sweater dress that has the little girl ice skater on it. I bet others must of ordered too. like people we don't know. lol. cause they are really pretty... 

but, I don't think its fair we should have to wait longer than people that just put an order in... oh, well... as long as it gets here before Xmas... I will be happy. it can even get here on Dec 24th. that , actually would be pretty cool if it arrived right on Christmas Eve


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> no, I only wanted to order one thing to see how sizing was first . but, I think Lynda ordered that cute sweater dress that has the little girl ice skater on it. I bet others must of ordered too. like people we don't know. lol. cause they are really pretty...
> 
> 
> 
> but, I don't think its fair we should have to wait longer than people that just put an order in... oh, well... as long as it gets here before Xmas... I will be happy. it can even get here on Dec 24th. that , actually would be pretty cool if it arrived right on Christmas Eve



I bet you're right, people we don't know ordered too probably. Cause she listed off to me several custom dresses that she ordered. What size did Lynda go with? I just can't wait to see how the sizing runs. At least if it's too big for Ava it should fit Brax. I too hope it gets here before Xmas


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I bet you're right, people we don't know ordered too probably. Cause she listed off to me several custom dresses that she ordered. What size did Lynda go with? I just can't wait to see how the sizing runs. At least if it's too big for Ava it should fit Brax. I too hope it gets here before Xmas


not sure what size Lynda ordered but she has different size dogs too. Ivy is the smallest and I think she wanted it for Ivy , I think. but, Jewel is alittle bit bigger so probably if its too big for Ivy, it'll fit Jewel. 

i'm only concerened that it may be too long. the smaller size seemed way too tiny in the girth and neck . i'd rather it be alittle roomy that too snug. 

I just cant believe that Christmas Eve is only 2 weeks and 2 days away. wow...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> not sure what size Lynda ordered but she has different size dogs too. Ivy is the smallest and I think she wanted it for Ivy , I think. but, Jewel is alittle bit bigger so probably if its too big for Ivy, it'll fit Jewel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the new little lily hoodies on Pariero YouTube.

Can't believe how close we are to a new year.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I love the new ld, the one in the top left of the photo is my fave its adorable im defo going to get one of those. I agree that they arnt like pjs though, I would have millie wear it during the day.



I know! Too bad they didn't release this collection before the last sale. I love that it's all pink. The top left is my fave too! A must have. I'll likely order them all.

I don't know how they're calling them pajamas? Who goes to bed in a turtleneck 😂


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Love the new little lily hoodies on Pariero YouTube.
> 
> Can't believe how close we are to a new year.


oh, ya, me too !!! the ones with the big heart on the back. love them. 
I know.. I cant believe it either. 3 more weeks to go. wow. i'm just happy we haven't had any snow yet. 

I got the LD and the WL I ordered from the black Friday sale. those poka dot coats run small. size 3 usually fits Tootsie , but its too small on her :-(.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, ya, me too !!! the ones with the big heart on the back. love them.
> 
> I know.. I cant believe it either. 3 more weeks to go. wow. i'm just happy we haven't had any snow yet.
> 
> ...



We have had a mild winter too! I only wore a leather jacket today and was very comfy. I will take a winter like this any time. 
We got some things in today. All Wooflink! I am in LOVE with it all! The Zebra hoodies are gorgeous and thick. And that my prettiest dress hoodie is the most stunning piece I've seen! Ava looks like a million bucks in it. I am def ordering the other color. I am happy the vests ran small because the red one fit Brax perfect. And Ava's fits just like her other size 1 vests and it is so cute too. Especially with the pink and black striped boyfriend Wooflink tee and Brax has the red and white stripe boyfriend tee and the two girls look like the perfect pair in them. Would look fab on Ellie Mae. What color did you buy Tootsie? I may buy it off you for Kendall if you want.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> We have had a mild winter too! I only wore a leather jacket today and was very comfy. I will take a winter like this any time.
> We got some things in today. All Wooflink! I am in LOVE with it all! The Zebra hoodies are gorgeous and thick. And that my prettiest dress hoodie is the most stunning piece I've seen! Ava looks like a million bucks in it. I am def ordering the other color. I am happy the vests ran small be causes the red one fit Brax perfect. And Ava's fits just like her other size 1 vests and it is so cute too. Especially with the pink and black striped boyfriend Wooflink tee and Brax had the red and white stripe boyfriend tee and the two girls look like the perfect pair in them. Would look fab on Ellie Mae. What color did you buy Tootsie? I may buy it off you for Kendall if you want.


the Zebra hoodies and my prettiest dress sound so nice. I didn't order those cause , I didn't want to order everything. lol. 
i'm thinking about getting Ellie Mae one of those WL poka dot vests now that I know it does run small... I got Tootsie the pink one and Minnie the red one. the size 2 fits Minnie snug but comfy. I still want Tootsie to have one , so ... I was thinking of exchanging it for the next size up. I was going to wait till I got the rest of my things in to see if I need to exchange anything else before I send this one back. i'm still waiting for the Lela su, some suckright, the Trilly tutti, and some puppy angel things


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> the Zebra hoodies and my prettiest dress sound so nice. I didn't order those cause , I didn't want to order everything. lol.
> 
> i'm thinking about getting Ellie Mae one of those WL poka dot vests now that I know it does run small... I got Tootsie the pink one and Minnie the red one. the size 2 fits Minnie snug but comfy. I still want Tootsie to have one , so ... I was thinking of exchanging it for the next size up. I was going to wait till I got the rest of my things in to see if I need to exchange anything else before I send this one back. i'm still waiting for the Lela su, some suckright, the Trilly tutti, and some puppy angel things



It does run small in pink, just like that cute red one I showed you of Ava's. It fits her perfect...just I would think a vest is supposed to fit a tad roomy! That way things can be layered under it lol. I can layer some thin tees under it but would've been cool to get a hoodie under there. 

Who knows how long on the Trilly since Melissa put that custom order in. I still haven't gotten that croissant top that I put in on a previous sale. 

I'll have to order Kendall the black and white. And the black striped boyfriend tee. Kendall has puppy angel coming. I also got the bunny dress for Ava in place of some out of stock LD. And got the grey Suckright polar bear hoodie for Kendall and Bailey to share.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> It does run small in pink, just like that cute red one I showed you of Ava's. It fits her perfect...just I would think a vest is supposed to fit a tad roomy! That way things can be layered under it lol. I can layer some thin tees under it but would've been cool to get a hoodie under there.
> 
> Who knows how long on the Trilly since Melissa put that custom order in. I still haven't gotten that croissant top that I put in on a previous sale.
> 
> I'll have to order Kendall the black and white. And the black striped boyfriend tee. Kendall has puppy angel coming. I also got the bunny dress for Ava in place of some out of stock LD. And got the grey Suckright polar bear hoodie for Kendall and Bailey to share.


ya, Minnies poka dot vest is very snug. no room for even a thin tee under it. I did try the size 3 on Minnie and it was real roomy but, maybe I should just keep the size 3 pink one for Minnie and then I could layer a sweatshirt under it. and exchange the red size 2 one for one for Tootsie in size 4. its just that I really did want red for Minnie. that color looks the best on her... but, it will also look so cute if Tootsie and Minnie both have matching pink poka dot vests. 

I just hope the Trilly dress is worth the wait and we love it. i'm feeling doubtful that it will arrive before Christmas, but maybe it will and that would be great ! 
I cant even remember what suckright I ordered . lol. oh, ya... I got the ginger ella for Ellie. I do hope that comes before Christmas... and then, I got the Paris one and one other but cant remember now which one. lol
which bunny dress did you get for Ava ? the LD one ? I love that one so much !!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Have you seen the new LD velvet line? Wow! We are never going on a shopping ban! Lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Have you seen the new LD velvet line? Wow! We are never going on a shopping ban! Lol


ya, they are really cute. LOL. we have to stop looking. I will try not to look anymore


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ya, Minnies poka dot vest is very snug. no room for even a thin tee under it. I did try the size 3 on Minnie and it was real roomy but, maybe I should just keep the size 3 pink one for Minnie and then I could layer a sweatshirt under it. and exchange the red size 2 one for one for Tootsie in size 4. its just that I really did want red for Minnie. that color looks the best on her... but, it will also look so cute if Tootsie and Minnie both have matching pink poka dot vests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those polka dot Wooflink vests are just so cute! Do you think you'll get Ellie Mae one? I am so happy with the ones I have. I def have to get Kendall the black and white. It'll look so pretty on her. 
I forgot I ordered the gingerella too lol. On this last sale. I needed something to get me to the $701. Yes, I got the LD bunny dress in place of two collars that were sold out. I figured I may as well get that dress at a good sale, as it was around $80 regular price. 
I hope we like the Trilly dresses too, it's been a terribly long wait.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Those polka dot Wooflink vests are just so cute! Do you think you'll get Ellie Mae one? I am so happy with the ones I have. I def have to get Kendall the black and white. It'll look so pretty on her.
> I forgot I ordered the gingerella too lol. On this last sale. I needed something to get me to the $701. Yes, I got the LD bunny dress in place of two collars that were sold out. I figured I may as well get that dress at a good sale, as it was around $80 regular price.
> I hope we like the Trilly dresses too, it's been a terribly long wait.


i'd really like to get Ellie a WL polka dot vest but I gotta see how much everything comes to first. I have a few other things that I forgot to order, like the organic frill top for Minnie. I think I forgot to order the suckright croissant top too. I got the rock and roll princess dress for Minnie and the paris one for Minnie too. but, I want the croissant top. and , if I love how the style of the Paris top fits, I may want Monsuer toast and Flamingo. they look like the same style. And, If I love the fit of the Lela su i'll want more too.  And, now that I saw the new LD , I want that too. the one I want the most is the pink one that's styled like a tank top. 
but, they have so much that I really shouldn't get them anymore. I sometimes actually forget what I have for them. I was looking in my dog closet and I found the button tee in flowers pattern for Ellie. I thought I didn't have it and its all sold out now and was disappointed I didn't order it but I have it . lol. I was looking at Ellies LD winter things and I forgot about the My Girl dresses. do you have that dress for Ava ? it looks really cute on. much cuter than in the picture. that one, the bunny dress, and the my beffie dress are my favorite winter dresses by LD


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Minnie and Ellie! Looking great in your bear dresses.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Hi Minnie and Ellie! Looking great in your bear dresses.


Minnie and Tootsie say thanks Michele !! I love the bear dresses. I cant wait to see more pics of your babies !!!


----------

